# A-Maze-n-smoker which one?



## hellbilly (Sep 27, 2011)

What smoker do I want, the pellet or dust? I have looked but can't find any pros or cons on them. I have a MES 30


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 27, 2011)

from what I've been reading I would suggest the pellet one..  It will burn either dust or pellets. If I am wrong I'm sure somebody will be along to correct me


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 27, 2011)

Pellet smoker fits perfectly on the rails of your MES 30

You can burn either sawdust or pellets

$39.99 if you use a $10 off coupon for SMF Members

Coupon Code = SMF$10

Todd


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 27, 2011)

Pellet one. You will love it.


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 27, 2011)

Go with pellet for sure. I have an MES30 and they go together perfectly. Plus you can burn dust or pellets. Seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## hellbilly (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the replys guys pellet it is. Your the man Todd.


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 27, 2011)

Start planning the virgin smoke so you can wow us all with Q-View!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 27, 2011)

Only one choice AMNPS - does it all -  use the coupon code and save


----------



## hellbilly (Sep 27, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> Start planning the virgin smoke so you can wow us all with Q-View!



For sure, going to make the order in a day or two.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking forward to your Q-view with the AMNPS!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2011)

Yup---If you're only going to get one, you gotta get the AMNPS---It can do it all !!!

Bear


----------



## slownlow (Sep 29, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Pellet smoker fits perfectly on the rails of your MES 30
> 
> 
> You can burn either sawdust or pellets
> ...



Man I wish I saw this the other day.  I ordered a dust one Wednesday.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 29, 2011)

slownlow said:


> Man I wish I saw this the other day. I ordered a dust one Wednesday.


Wanna Swap?

Check your PM

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Wanna Swap?
> 
> Check your PM
> 
> TJ


LOL---I knew that was coming !!!

If you look up the word "Fair", you'll find Todd's picture.

Bear


----------



## slownlow (Sep 30, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---I knew that was coming !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and if you looked up more then fair, you'd see his picture


----------



## slownlow (Sep 30, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Wanna Swap?
> 
> 
> Check your PM
> ...



I thank you for the offer kind sir, check your PM.   You are a true businessman!


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 30, 2011)

EZ FIX!

Think about it?

TJ


----------



## slownlow (Sep 30, 2011)

hellbilly said:


> Thanks for the replys guys pellet it is. Your the man Todd.



Todd is the man.  I screwed up my order and he bailed me out in about 4 PM's.   Thumbs Up


----------



## slownlow (Sep 30, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> EZ FIX!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:77:


----------



## dhoovler (Oct 13, 2011)

Is the SMF$10 coupon code still good for the AMNPS??


----------



## billyj571 (Nov 10, 2011)

Todd rocks...


----------



## tdglamann (Nov 14, 2011)

DHoovler said:


> Is the SMF$10 coupon code still good for the AMNPS??




I just ordered one and tried the coupon code.  It says it expired on 9/30/11.  That's the story of my life...2 months late and a lot of dollars short...

I've been wanting to order one of these for a while for my MES 40.  I'm excited to try it for the holiday smoking.


----------



## mike turley (Nov 24, 2011)

I'd like to order one of these but would feel much better about it if there was still a coupon code that worked. Any way to still get a discount?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 19, 2011)

Mike Turley said:


> I'd like to order one of these but would feel much better about it if there was still a coupon code that worked. Any way to still get a discount?



Yea..  myself I think they are a little pricey for what they are...  JMHO


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 19, 2011)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Yea.. myself I think they are a little pricey for what they are... JMHO




If you ever get to use one or see one in action, you opinion will change 100%. They work very well and solve a lot of smoking problems.


----------



## fyshmaan (Feb 22, 2012)

Todd,

I am completing my 2nd order of pellets and dust, would I qualify for the SMF$10 coupon?

Gary Fisher


----------



## sprky (Feb 22, 2012)

I must say Todd's customer service is hands down the best around. He is like the old mom and pop stores where the customer comes first, you don't find customer service like this much any more. my AMNSP shipped today and I can't wait to get it. I will review the AMNSP after I use it some.


----------



## nevrendin (Apr 18, 2012)

Is this code still valid?  I want to get one of your smokers.


----------



## alelover (Apr 18, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Yea.. myself I think they are a little pricey for what they are... JMHO




Try making one out of stainless sometime. Unless you are a metal worker I don't think you can appreciate the hard work that goes into it. And of course the cost of perforated stainless.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 18, 2012)

Todd is a stand up guy, you will get your moneys worth, I promise!


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 18, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Pellet smoker fits perfectly on the rails of your MES 30
> 
> You can burn either sawdust or pellets
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information, Todd!

And, thanks for the discount to SMF members.

I have the AMNPS and have purchased pellets from Todd.  You can't get better product or better customer service.

The only interest I have in AMNPS is as a very satisfied customer who appreciates what Todd does here and with his products.

rh


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 18, 2012)

I posted a link on my website and 3 have bought them .. I didn't have a coupon code and didn't really care about it because its hard work and he deserves every penny he makes


----------



## spuds (Apr 27, 2012)

Todd,your smoker IS Amazing. I just cold smoked cheese,unbelievable how easy fool proof it is.

I admit to being a bit leery,after using it I have a suggestion.

You should write to Shark Tank and pitch your product,get some cash and give em a % in exchange for getting your product into Lowes and Home Depot.

The product is that good and you can make a fortune off of it,and I and everyone else who has bought one would agree.

Wishing you a huge success on your GREAT Invention,its AWESOME!
 

LOL,I missed the discount and dont care either,worth every cent.


----------



## spuds (Apr 27, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> If you ever get to use one or see one in action, you opinion will change 100%. They work very well and solve a lot of smoking problems.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Agree 100%,worth every cent.


----------



## smokingma (Apr 29, 2012)

I am intrigued by all the talk and praises of the AMNPS. Can I use it in my ECB and if so where would I put it?  Would I still use the water pan?


----------



## ironhorse07 (Apr 30, 2012)

I own the AMNPS and I really can't remember if I used the coupon code or not, but if I paid $49.99 it is still worth the price, use it all the time. simple, foolproof, reliable. most of the time I burn Traeger pellets because I own the 075 and I can get the pellets cheap locally, never a problem in the AMNPS.


----------

